

Predictive Sales Tool 6Sense (YC W13) Raises $12M - srobertson
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/19/6sense-a-predictive-sales-intelligence-tool-exits-stealth-with-12m-led-by-battery-venrock/

======
pycassa
What are other similar companies? I came across some few days/months back. But
I just cant find it anymore, I think it concentrates more on ecommerce
websites like amazon, flipcart etc., they too are b2b that provide them with
services like identifying potential customers from all data they obtain..
Something like that.

------
ChuckMcM
Is this a sales tool for companies that don't know they are already dead?

~~~
viralbajaria
Hah!

Maybe we can change our tagline to be: "sales tool to know which of your
customers are alive"

